# From "Trailer Trash" to treasure...



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

In Billysack's back yard, with flat, dry rotted tires, rusted bearings, and bunks you could break by hand, was an old Jet-Ski trailer. We've talked about fixing it for a couple months, and with cool temps and lots of wind to discourage fishing, we decided that today was the day...

Billy had gotten new 12" tires and wheels to replace the rotted and rusty 8 inchers, installed new bearings with greasable hubs, and dragged it to my house for the makeover...

We spent the afternoon cutting, drilling, measuring, and carpeting. A trip to town for new hardware, and some rearrangement of the existing clamps and brackets, and here's what we ended up with...














































A set of new lights, and this project will be complete, ready for the road, and able to haul up to THREE yaks, if you set one in the middle, on some pool noodle pieces... 

Now I just gotta find ME an old Jet-Ski trailer.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

That is GREAT ! Good work guys. I like bringing things like this back to life and useful!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Nice, once you go trailer you will never go back!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Great work. Looks great.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

DAMMITT!!!
something else for me to covet.

ken c

must follow your lead


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's a good idear.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

now that I'm on yak number 2 I feel a desire to ahve what you have. Damn you hoe! You make me hoe just as hard!


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

*Bump*


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Sweet idea. trailer looks good.. Gotta find me one now.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)




----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Not quite as good as free but...*

Harbor Freight has some $200+ trailers that could probably be tricked out fairly nice

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=trailer

Mark


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

Great Idea,
I've got an old box trailer that I can convert.
I was wondering how I was going to get my yak (just purchased) and and my fishing junk into the back of my truck.
THANKS!


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice! I love the scenery and peaceful looking background, the country and open spaces where you can breath in some fresh and enjoy nature, wish we had spots like that here!


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Look at this dream trailer from our brothers on the water at Michigan Kayak Fishing.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Red... that is awesome... absolutely excellent....


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

now that is one hell of a rig.


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

Even giving me more ideas! opcorn::beer:
Thanks!


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Wow, what a setup. Like I've always said, Yakkers take the best pictures.


----------

